# [PC-BSD] Install FreeBSD with the PC-BSD 8.x installer (help)



## vbm (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello, I need help to install FreeBSD with the PC-BSD 8.x installer. Does anyone know of a manual?

Thaks!!


----------



## wonslung (Apr 19, 2010)

This is the wrong place to ask about PC-BSD.  If you need a manual for Free-BSD try the handbook http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/


----------



## vbm (Apr 19, 2010)

I know a lot of this manual. Sorry, maybe i should ask in another forum. Thanks for the help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 19, 2010)

Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense


----------



## vbm (Apr 20, 2010)

Thaks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 21, 2010)

[ closed ]


----------

